# A Palm Springs, Miami, Bikini, Clown Clip it is!



## Fluffyspoos

OMG! She is such a doll!  She looks great in her new clip!


----------



## pudlemom

Cute !!! I keep my girls this way in the summer too, they love it with our hot, hot Florida summers.


----------



## Paula rene

I love it. She is to cute I love the way she looks in the pic like she knows she is gorgeous lol


----------



## Skye

Wow, she is beautiful!


----------



## Locket

She is everything I want in a future female spoo. I am so jealous!!! What a gorgeous girly.


----------



## Reesmom

She is beautiful!!! I love her tan lines....


----------



## Marian

Loves it! What a pretty girl.


----------



## spoosrule

Lacey looks gorgeous! This is the clip I want to put Savannah in but I don't know which blade to use on the body.


----------



## Poodle Lover

Awww, she looks so very pretty!!!!


----------



## redcricket

I love it! Practical and low maintenance, yet still very girly and poodle-y!


----------



## PaddleAddict

I love it!


----------



## Lincoln Love

Yes, she looks so girly and cute!!


----------



## Olie

Locket said:


> She is everything I want in a future female spoo. I am so jealous!!! What a gorgeous girly.


I SECOND THIS - my eyes are bugging and my mouth is dropped. She looks pretty......love her pigment, tail and....everything!~


----------



## Salukie

Olie said:


> I SECOND THIS - my eyes are bugging and my mouth is dropped. She looks pretty......love her pigment, tail and....everything!~


I THIRD THIS! LOL!!!

My spoo, Dana, is getting jealous because I'm looking at Lacey all the time! LOL!


----------



## Birdie

Oooh what a gorgeous girl! She looks awesome in that trim!


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Awww, what a pretty girl!! I love the cut, and im sure she is so much cooler and happier!


----------



## faerie

isn't she so pretty!


----------



## poodlelover

She looks very sexy, Indy is looking at her and drooling. He loves the girls in bikinis.


----------



## flufflvr

Wow! She looks stunning! I bet she feels so much cooler. It becomes her sweet, little, feminine self very well!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh she is a pretty girl! I did love her in the HCC though, but I'm sure she can pull off anything and still look GORGEOUS! lol


----------



## apoodleaday

I have been absent for a few days. Thank you Thank you Thank you! Lacey appreciates all the ogling. She is a bit of a flirt 
She is much happier and much bouncier in her new trim. She played hard with some canine friends this evening and was able to thoroughly enjoy it without over heating.
For anyone that's interested, I used a number 7F on her body. I prepped it without the clipper vac and finished it with the clipper vac about 1/2 open on the flap.


----------

